# Orange Beach - surf report



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I live in Daphne, but I'll be down this weekend. Does anybody know what water conditions are like...clarity, wave size, current?


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

I was down by the pass yesterday the water looks good and clear. Seas were calm and the current has been running offshore, so it should be good fishing.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Don't know for sure, but last week in Perdido, no grass, no jellies, small waves and so dirty brown you could not see your feet even in knee deep or less water. I assume since I am gone, it is now crystal clear! Water was great other than clarity


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Orangebeach28 (6/24/2009)*I live in Daphne, but I'll be down this weekend. Does anybody know what water conditions are like...clarity, wave size, current?


You ever take 98 south to Mary Ann Beach Rd then take county rd 1 easttill it dead ends and try trout and reds there?

I've got into jack crevalle here that you couldnt turn.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Orangebeach28 (6/24/2009)*I live in Daphne, but I'll be down this weekend. Does anybody know what water conditions are like...clarity, wave size, current?


Right now the water is 'green clear' on the beach with 1'-2' waves and little current. But the conditions change so quickly. It's best to check (beach cams,nearby wind stations and forecast) before you go.

http://www.gulfcondos.com/webcam/

http://www.bamabeachcams.com/LiveCams/gulfshores.htm

http://campash.brett-robinson.com/view/view.shtml

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=fmoa1

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS54.KMOB.html

Hope this helps! Good luck!!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats what i do....sure beats watching the weather sometimes.


----------

